
A study finds nearly half of jobs are vulnerable to automation – Daily chart - kercker
https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2018/04/daily-chart-15
======
m-watson
Here is a link to the paper they reference ([https://www.oecd-
ilibrary.org/employment/automation-skills-u...](https://www.oecd-
ilibrary.org/employment/automation-skills-use-and-training_2e2f4eea-en))

It is interesting that one of their findings is that the risk of automation as
it relates to age is U-shaped. They state that teenage jobs are at more risk
than more senior jobs but they believe that this could be helpful transition
younger workers into more senior jobs more smoothly.

